# Ogólne > Badania >  Niski poziom leukocytów i neutorfili.

## Beny1234

Witam odebrałem dziś badania krwi i mam niestety za niski poziom leukocytów WBC = 3,5(10 do 3 ul) norma 4- 10 jak i neutrofili 1.75 norma 1.8- 7.70 stanowią one 49,6 % Za niski jest też poziom płytek krwi MPV 7,2(fl). Reszta wyników dobra próby wątrobowe elektrolity tarczyca i kreatynina dobre. Ostatnio pobolewa mnie gardło czy to może być związane z tymi wynikami. Jestem za granicą i nie mam dostępu do lekarza i bardzo się martwię. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## wotan99

Dzień dobry,
Być może niższy poziom neutrofili i leukocytów jest związany z przeziębieniem (bóle gardła). Niech na razie pan się nie martwi. Przyczyn może być dużo. Póki co zdrowa dieta, leki na przeziębienie i kurować się. Tyle można powiedzieć, jeżeli nie masz dostępu do lekarzy. Jednak najlepiej byłoby udać się do lekarza, aby dokładniej zbadać ten niedobór.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam,
wyniki są dobre. Niektóre normy podają liczbę leukocytów od 3 500/ul. Wskaźnikiem MPV nie należy się przejmować, a za neutropenię (obniżony poziom granulocytów obojętnochłonnych - neutrofilów) uważa się dopiero poniżej 1500/ul.

----------

